
Speed, Speed, Speed: JavaScript vs. C++ vs. WebAssembly (iJS 2019) - iwillrunoutofsp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC_QLLilwso
======
syspec
Great talk, nice to see people not skim over details

